# Help! Sticky cast iron



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

I bought a new cast iron skillet, my first cast iron pan. It's preseasoned lodge logic. I'd heard people say that even though they say they're preseasoned they still aren't seasoned enough so I thought I'd season it first. I rubbed some olive oil on it and put it in the oven.

It came out sticky.

So I scrubbed it with salt, coated it with a thinner layer of spray veggie oil and baked it again.

It came out sticky.

Help!!! Have I ruined my pan? If I put it on the oven clean cycle will that get rid of the goop? Should I scrub it with dish soap? If I do get the goop off what's the secret to seasoning my pan without this problem? I was so excited to dump my teflon-coated pan for cast iron!


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I dont think youve wrecked it! I have heard that olive oil makes them sticky... and I steer clear of non stick sprays... I wouldnt imagine that they would do a great job for seasoning a pan. I use veggie lard... you can get good ones at the health food store... or you can just use veggie crisco (not the best thing for you~!) It lasts forever I just rub a 1/4 teaspoon or so onto the pan after I have washed and dryed it everytime. I season it if it gets sticky. Just like you did before.
Added... it can take a while to get your pan really good! I now have beautiful cast iron pans. Nothing sticks at all, and I wouldnt want any other kind!.
I would scrub yours clean with a scrubbie.... maybe some soap.... and start the process over! If it is still sticky after my suggestion, just bake it longer!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

The reason your pan is sticky is too much seasoning.

I havent had a preseasoned pan, looked at them though.

There is supposed to be no pooling of the oil. Just light coats baked on, 3-4 super thin coats would be good IMO.

If I where you I'd go find some nice old cast iron. the new stuff is really rough and take lots of seasoning to get it non stick IMO. The old cast iron it smooth to the touch, feels like velvet. And no its not from years of use it from being better made.

As to cleaning off the sticky gloop, I just kept baking the one I messed up on and it finally hardned.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks! I'll have to get some veggie crisco or something like that. In the mean time I've cleaned it as best I can and I'm baking it again.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Fwiw, it's not from using olive oil--- the only time I ever got "the stickies" was the only time I used shortening.

Knowing that shortening is considered the best thing to use hasn't disipated my superstitiousness about the stickies







.... I went back to oil (olive or veg-whatever's at hand), and haven't had the stickies since.

I think that you can get a beautifully seasoned pan with whatever you want to use.









alsoSarah


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

I had the exact same problem with a Lodge pre-seasoned griddle I bought recently. My french toast stuck to it, so I decided I would try seasoning it again. I used vegetable shortening (though next time I would use coconut oil) and baked it according to the directions -- and the griddle was totally sticky/tacky.

My DH wanted to run it through the dishwasher (!) but I wouldn't let him, so instead he tried making pancakes on it the way it was. I was hoping that heating the griddle up would make the stickiness oily.

And it worked! And now it's not tacky anymore -- it's black and smooth the way it's supposed to be.

Hope that helps. I know I was depressed about this for a whole weekend!


----------

